# Looking for small shop vac



## jmh547 (Mar 6, 2017)

I currently have a 16 gallon craftsman shop vac, that I have modified using duct tape and cardboard, for dust collection. It works well and since I modified it hasn't clogged once as long as I empty it on a regular basis.

My only problem is my wood shop doubles as a single car garage (which my other half isn't willing to give up)
Each time I want to work on a project is is just another large item that I have dig out and setup.

I am looking for a small (5 gallon max, preferably 2.5 gallon) that I can pair with a dust deputy. I would put both on a shelf so they are out of the way and always setup.

I would like to spend less than $100 but that isn't firm and obviously air flow volume is key.

Any suggestions?




Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## grnspot (Feb 5, 2017)

I used to have one of these: https://www.amazon.com/Shop-Vac-394...9596755&sr=8-4&keywords=wall+hanging+shop+vac Lost it in the shop fire & bought a 5 gallon wall hanger from Menards, both are good vacs, but I preffered the yellow Shop Vac one!


----------



## jmh547 (Mar 6, 2017)

That looks promising thanks for the quick response!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Just about any store that sells tools sells a small dry vacuum. I do not think there is a lot of difference between vacuum brands.

George


----------



## ShawncClark (May 18, 2017)

I am using a Shop-Vac wet dry vac for the past few years.They are lightweight and small, making them perfect for grabbing every last crumb. If you have limited storage space then it is the ideal choice.If you need something with more capacity then check out the portable 5 gallon wet dry vac. This vac has heavy duty power in a convenient portable size.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

The original Shop-Vac brand has the advantage of having accessories readily available. There are other brands that share this but also many brands that don't. Buy a vac that filters and standard accessories are readily available to eliminate a hunt and headache later.


----------



## jmh547 (Mar 6, 2017)

I ended up buying the one that was originally suggested. It has as much suction as my big craftsman even though 22' of hose (18' that came with it plus the 4' jumper to the dust deputy). If I had to guess it captures 75% of the dust from my table saw. Next step is tomodify the underside of my table saw.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wil_Bloodworth (Apr 7, 2017)

I bought a Rigid from Home Depot and it's pretty awesome... but the attachments' holder that goes around the outside of the unit is simply horrible. The unit is also quite large and cumbersome. I wish it had a smaller form factor... but it works nicely. I think I spent $79-ish on it. Meh, it's a shop vac.


----------



## djones (Jun 23, 2017)

*Shop vacs are helpful for small tools!*

For your larger machines do you use a independent collector. I think the shop vacs are helpful for small tools but don't tend to handle the bigger equipment as well. I think the smaller hose sets make the shop vac collector easier to. There are a few good guides covering dust collection out there, I think this one covers things fairly well.


----------



## jmh547 (Mar 6, 2017)

I opted for a vac because I have a small garage that I need go fit a car in so everything needs to be compact, easy to break down, and multipurpose. I would estimate the shop vac only captures about 75% of the chips/dust. 

If I had a larger garage or a dedicated workshop i would have jumped to a dedicated dust collector.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

